# Airforce Recruiter



## LawrenceU (Feb 18, 2009)

Air Force Recruiter

The chief of staff of the U.S. Air Force decided that he
would personally intervene in the recruiting crisis
affecting all of our armed services. So, he directed that a
nearby Air Force base be opened and that all eligible young
men and women be invited. As he and his staff were standing
near a brand-new F-15 Fighter, a pair of twin brothers who
looked as if they had just stepped off a Marine Corps
recruiting poster walked up to them.

The chief of staff walked up to them, stuck out his hand,
and introduced himself. He looked at the first young man and
asked, "Son, what skills can you bring to the Air Force?"

The young man looked at him and said, "I'm a pilot!"

The general got all excited, turned to his aide, and said,
"Get him in today, all the paperwork done, everything, do
it!" The aide hustled the young man off.

The general looked at the second young man and asked, "What
skills to you bring to the Air Force?"

The young man said, "I chop wood!"

"Son," the general replied, "we don't need wood choppers in
the Air Force. What do you know how to do?"

"I chop wood!"

"Young man," huffed the general, "you are not listening to
me. We don't need wood choppers; this is the 21st century!"

"Well," the young man said, "you hired my brother!"

"Of course we did," said the general. "He's a pilot!"

The young man rolled his eyes and said, "But I have to chop
it before he can pile it!"


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 18, 2009)

Good one


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow....


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 18, 2009)

When America becomes a Theonomic nation such bad punning will be punishable by burning at the stake. I'm still in pain 5 minutes later.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 18, 2009)

I could see chuckling at that one, but not repeating it.


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 18, 2009)

In a similar vein...


Three generals (Army, Air Force, and a Marine) were having a debate with a
Navy Admiral about whose men were the bravest.

To prove his point, the Air Force general calls over an
airman: "Airman! Climb that flagpole, and once you are at
the top, sing 'Wild Blue Yonder', and then jump off!"

"YES SIR!" replies the airman. He takes off for the flagpole
like a shot, scales up it, sings the anthem, salutes and
jumps off, hitting the ground at attention and dies.

The general dismisses him. "Now that's bravery!" he exclaims. 

"Ah, that's nothing," says the Admiral, "Seaman!" A seaman
appears, "YES, SIR!!" "Take this weapon," as he offers him
an M14, "Scale that flagpole, balance yourself on top, stand
at attention, present arms, and sing 'Anchors Aweigh.'
Salute each of us, and jump off.

"YES SIR!!" replies the seaman. He sprints for the flagpole
with the weapon high over his head, and completes the task
perfectly.

"Now that's courage!" says the admiral.

"Courage, nothin'" snorts the Army general. "Get over here,
private!"

"YES SIR!!" replies the private.

"Put on full combat gear, load your rucksack with these
rocks, scale that flagpole, come to attention, present arms,
and sing the National Anthem, salute each of us, and jump down head first."

"YES SIR!!" replies the private, and completes the task.

"Now that is a brave man! Beat that!!"

They all look to the Marine. "Private," he says.

"YES SIR!!"

"Put on full combat gear. Put these two dogs in your pack.
Using only one hand, climb that flagpole. At the top, sing
'The Halls of Montezuma', put your knife in your teeth, and
dive off, headfirst."

The private snaps to attention, looks at the general and
says, "Sir! You are out of your mind, sir!"

The general turns to the others and says, "Now THAT'S
bravery!"


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 19, 2009)

Sic semper punctus tyrannis!!!!!

The next punster gets it from sniper kitty.


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I could see chuckling at that one, but not repeating it.


 yep. Laughing but not admitting it outside of PB.


----------

